# Pig Palace?



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

One of my favorite live stock cars is my American Flyer S gauge Northern Pacific "Pig Palace"

Did anyone ever make this car in G Gauge?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think so. Not many NP cars in G scale.

How about the "Big Pig Palace"


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Al Kramer made a custom 80-foot one. 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=4956 

Knut


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Aristo makes a similar cattle car (door has horizontal slots) you might have extend the Name board and Stan makes decals. 

John


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Closet thing is the LGB Great Northern. 

http://needtrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=48_26_27&products_id=7649


----------

